# Intensivkurs



## Sanitora (9. Juli 2010)

hi zusammen,

ich will an einem der intensivkursen teilnehmen die hier in duisburg angeboten werden. ich wollte mal fragen ob es unterschiede zwischen den kursanbietern gibt oder ob die alle gleich sind.


----------

